# Some pr0n



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

There really isnt much photo posting in this forum, so I figured Id take take some shots when I was rearranging the liquor cabinets this evening...enjoy the pr0n!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3697.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3696.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3694.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3692.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3691.jpg


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Part 2

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3690.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3689.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3688.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3686.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3685.jpg


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Part 3

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3684.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/adsantos13/IMG_3683.jpg


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats quite the collection. There are more than a couple of scotchs there I would like to get my hands on.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Quite a collection you have there.
What a beautiful sight.
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I can see some nice cigar pairings there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I see at least one of my Favs there! :tu


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

You had me at the bottle of Bombay!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice collection. You have some expensive habits.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

BigBasMan said:


> Nice collection. You have some expensive habits.


Tell me about it. Actually....don't, I like being in denial :ss


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

You got good tastes!!!

Bombay Sapphire Gin is something I drink quite regularly.

Your Bacardi White though, if you really like the white then by all means, drink what you like, but if you haven't had the Barcadi Gold, 151 or Barcadi Cyclon, I suggest trying those as well.

Cheers!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> You got good tastes!!!
> 
> Bombay Sapphire Gin is something I drink quite regularly.
> 
> ...


151 is good. :al Will mess you up....fast.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> You got good tastes!!!
> 
> Bombay Sapphire Gin is something I drink quite regularly.
> 
> ...


The Bacardi white is actually leftover from my wedding party. I serve it to guests who request a rum and coke.


----------

